# Newbie!



## xandiex (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello there, after being a longtime lurker of Specktra's site, I finally decided it is time to join the forums. I have a growing collection of MAC, and always looking for more information on products, LE items, and new collections coming out. Some of you may recognize me from the mac_cosmetics community on livejournal as well. Can't wait to start reading through the forums and familiarizing myself with the other members!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Andie


----------



## Janice (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Andie!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 30, 2005)

welcome to specktra Andie.


----------



## iviiink (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome Andie! I'm new too, I'm Caitlin from NY


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Andie!!


----------



## xandiex (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone, for such a warm welcome!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

